# Grape leaves and Sulcata's



## Blessed3x (Sep 16, 2012)

Found a person down the road with a ton of grape vines
and they don't spray, was told I can take all I want.
Should grape leaves be limited? Or can they have as much as they want
within reason?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

We feed grape vines, never any issues!


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2012)

Go ahead and feed them up. In another month or so all those leaves will be gone.


----------

